# grimsby trawler margate



## jon grobler (Feb 21, 2008)

Can anyone help to identify which u - boat sank grimsby trawler margate
on 24 April 1917 off Spurn , yorkshire


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Jon,
UC 50 sunk the Margate off Spurn Point by gunfire under the command of Rudolf Seuffer. (From u-boat.net)

Steve


----------



## jon grobler (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks steve ,
according to london gazette entry for the incident dated 20/7/17
when trimmer harry pearson of H 761 GAUL got his DSM
the attack was by a submarine armed with 2 guns ,
whereas UC 50 was supposed to be armed with a single 88mm


----------

